# FC AFC Firemarks Elusive One OD WCX 7/8/2004 to 12/5/2016



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What an amazing girl she was.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow! What a special girl! I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she will be missed by many.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I haven't hunted in many many years, but I can read into your story that this was a very special dog. What a fine K-9 ambassador she was too! 

It's also a very proper tribute to put it here. Somewhere across the rainbow bridge, a happy girl is waiting, wagging her tail... bird in mouth. I bet she's saying "Dang, and I thought the LAST long retrieve was LONG!" 

Hope that her tale is told many many more times. It's a good story. And I wish you peace, when the grieving is done.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of your special girl Lucy. 

Godpseed Lucy


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Andy. She sounds like such a wonderful dog. I hope our Sadie can follow in her footsteps as a therapy dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I was glad that I got to meet Lucy. Getting an FC-AFC on a female Golden is not easy.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

smp said:


> So sorry for your loss Andy. She sounds like such a wonderful dog. I hope our Sadie can follow in her footsteps as a therapy dog.


Thank you!
Indeed, Lucy was a wonderful dog.
Good luck with Sadie ... being a therapy dog, whether for children or the elderly is a high calling ... far higher than bringing back birds.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

There are few truly exceptional therapy dogs, and that's something you can't train for. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of such a wonderful girl. Thanks for giving her the chance to show how special she was.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to decide who was luckier, you for being blessed with such an amazing Golden or her for being blessed with such an amazing home. She sounds like an 'everything' dog but you were the one who got her out in the world to be all she could be. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest part about having these wonderful dogs in our lives.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of both Jake and Lucy passing. They were amazing and you were amazing for working with them and getting 2 dogs to FC-AFC titles. As an amateur with a full time job and a family, Andy I have no idea how you got 2 dogs all the way to those titles, that is a huge accomplishment. Jake and Lucy's genes are now firmly established in many field pedigrees. I'm looking forward to seeing what their offspring will do.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I have often thought that too, Stacey, it amazes me that Andy got those titles on both of them with his lifestyle. Truly a high honor. I'm glad I got to meet old spunky Lucy. She was hilarious when I was petting Jake and she'd decided it was her time now, thank you very much! ha! Such a special lady she was. I'm glad her and Jake are together again.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! I have thought of her many times and more so after Jake's passing. I cannot imagine the heartache.


----------

